

Climate change affecting corn prices - martian
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/23/business/climate-change-effect-seen-for-corn-prices.html?_r=1&src=rechp

======
rollypolly
Most commodity prices are heavily influenced by speculators, aren't they?

If so, is the corn market different from the oil or precious metals market, in
regards to speculation?

